# N scale layout?



## RickC (Jan 7, 2019)

I have been out of the hobby for some time now and would like to get started back up in N scale DCC. I was looking at www.trainsetsonly.com and saw some pre-packaged layouts I found appealing. Is this a bad thing or a good way to start? Also, looking for recommendations on a DCC controller . Thank you! Rick


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many of us don't favor 'train sets'. Usually they come
with a proprietary track system that can be expanded only
by using pieces from that company.

By selecting a new DCC loco and perhaps buying used cars
for a fraction of new cost you can assemble a train
that can grow using regularly available track and
turnouts. Use flex track for maximum flexibility
in designing your layout. I strongly recommend
Peco for turnouts.

There are four major DCC controller systems:
Digitrax, NCE, MRC and Bachmann. All but 
Bachmann are full feature systems that can
power your layout and do fine tuning of the
decoders. The Bachmann is very easy to set
up and use and will easily power even a room
size layout. But it cannot do the decoder tuning.
It is, however, the lowest cost.

Any one of those system would give you dependable
service.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What Don said!*



RickC said:


> I have been out of the hobby for some time now and would like to get started back up in N scale DCC. I was looking at www.trainsetsonly.com and saw some pre-packaged layouts I found appealing. Is this a bad thing or a good way to start? Also, looking for recommendations on a DCC controller . Thank you! Rick


RickC;

I agree with DonR's suggestions regarding train sets vs. individual components. The files attached below explain this, and many other model railroad subjects. Browse through them, if you like. I wrote them specifically to help people who were just starting out, or, as in your case, starting over.

My favorite DCC system is the NCE Procab. It has all the electronics of the complete full feature DCC system in one small hand held unit. It's easy to connect to the layout (two wires) and easy to program. It is powerful enough to handle several N-scale trains. Full retail price is about $200, but you can find discounts. However, all the brands of DCC systems Don mentioned are good.

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment WHERE DO I START 3.pdf


View attachment 1 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 2 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.2.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rick, the answer to your question really depends on what you want from the hobby. If you just want a set that you can set up and run a train in a circle, perhaps with some variations on that theme, then by all means get a set.

If, on the other hand, you intend to create a larger layout, especially one with a more realistic appearance and theme, then I would advise you to buy what you want / need a la carte, and use flex track and quality turnouts.

Train sets often achieve their cost targets by using low quality components.

For DCC, I'm partial to MRC myself, but as Don said, any of the big brands will be fine. The best thing you could do is go to a place where you can try before you buy, because the biggest differences are in the ergonomics, user interface, and ease of operation.


----------



## RickC (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry, I think the name of the web site has thrown off what I was saying here. It is not a train set but rather a layout package which contains the track and turnouts and a few other parts to produce that layout. I have since found the same Atlas layout packages on many web sites all showing unavailable. Here's a link to the layout I was looking at on the Atlas web site.
https://shop.atlasrr.com/p-44271-n-9-multiple-track-arrangement.aspx

And thank you for all the good information! 

Rick


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a simple multioval layout, but the MSRP is
FAR TO HIGH for what you get.

You could buy new flex track, good Peco turnouts and
even a power pack, loco and some cars for under 500.00. You
could get even more goodies if you bought used
off line or at a train show. It would cost a little more
to go DCC but the operating pleasure is worth it. You
could have 3 or more trains running on that layout
with individual control. 

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Major rip off for poor quality stuff*



RickC said:


> Sorry, I think the name of the web site has thrown off what I was saying here. It is not a train set but rather a layout package which contains the track and turnouts and a few other parts to produce that layout. I have since found the same Atlas layout packages on many web sites all showing unavailable. Here's a link to the layout I was looking at on the Atlas web site.
> https://shop.atlasrr.com/p-44271-n-9-multiple-track-arrangement.aspx
> 
> And thank you for all the good information!
> ...


Rick; :rippedhand:

I agree with DonR. The track you're getting isn't the best, and the turnouts(track switches) are some of the worst! I would not buy this package. Instead, as I say in the attached file, "Where do I Start," start out with one smooth running locomotive and some flex track. The track in the Atlas package is their code 80 stuff. It will work fine mechanically, but does not look realistic. If you want realistic-looking track then Micro Engineering's code 55 is best. Atlas code 55 is also much better looking than their code 80, Peco also make good quality flex track.
If you don't care about looks, then code 80 will work, but you can find much better prices online. Try here to check out all three www.modeltrainstuff.com 
The "Remote switches" (turnouts) in that Atlas bundle are some of the worst available. I had some years ago when I didn't know any better. They actually shook themselves apart, They are also pretty notorious for causing derailments, and burning out their coils. There are fixes for most of these problems, but I think you might prefer to buy turnouts that work right out of the box. Peco, or Micro Engineering turnouts are much, much, better quality turnouts that work very well.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment WHERE DO I START 3.pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

traction fan said:


> RickC;
> 
> I agree with DonR's suggestions regarding train sets vs. individual components.
> 
> ...


thank you so very much for these articles, advice, and recomendations
I'll be reading every word
thanx again


----------

